# SunSun hose size



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know what the internal diameter of the SunSun hoses is? I really don't want to tear my system apart to find out. 

-Lisa


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Which model? 

Alot of the different SunSun models use different sizes hoses.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

The hw-302 is 5/8"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

h2oaggie said:


> The hw-302 is 5/8".


Are you serious?? I'm that lucky?? :bounce: My new Fluval 206 needs 5/8" hoses so now I don't have to make a new CO2 reactor. I am *never* this lucky!! 

-Lisa


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

Kunsthure said:


> Are you serious?? I'm that lucky?? :bounce: My new Fluval 206 needs 5/8" hoses so now I don't have to make a new CO2 reactor. I am *never* this lucky!!
> 
> -Lisa


You are that lucky(it is indeed 5/8)! :tongue:


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

I concur.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Thats if its the hw-302 model. Their Biggest model that flows 500GPH+ is 3/4 hose. All the rest of their smaller models use 5/8.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Aquaticfan said:


> Thats if its the hw-302 model. Their Biggest model that flows 500GPH+ is 3/4 hose. All the rest of their smaller models use 5/8.


I have the HW-302. 

-Lisa


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

5/8" ID tubing can fit over 3/4" barbs with a little boiling water and a lot of elbow grease. Which is fortunate if you're trying to DIY anything, because 5/8" barbs usually require an online purchase (I get mine through Grainger, as Lowe's and HD don't generally carry them). Compression fittings are a whole different story, and are fortunately not quite as common an issue.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

kevmo911 said:


> 5/8" ID tubing can fit over 3/4" barbs with a little boiling water and a lot of elbow grease. Which is fortunate if you're trying to DIY anything, because 5/8" barbs usually require an online purchase (I get mine through Grainger, as Lowe's and HD don't generally carry them). Compression fittings are a whole different story, and are fortunately not quite as common an issue.


I don't remember what size hose barbs I have on my reactor but 5/8" fits onto it so I'm happy. Heck, I might just use the SunSun hose, spray bar and reactor the way it is now and hook that up to my new Fluval 206. It'd be easier for sure. 

-Lisa


----------

